# Good cheap scotch?



## bigdog20 (Jul 18, 2007)

Anyone know of any brands that fit? And being easy to find... (common in liquor stores)


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

McClellands makes a good Highland and lowland single malt for about $20-$22 /bottle. Tomatin is around the same price as well for their 10 yr single malt. Speyburn 10 year is also 20-25 bucks per bottle. All pretty good.


----------



## bigdog20 (Jul 18, 2007)

scottw said:


> McClellands makes a good Highland and lowland single malt for about $20-$22 /bottle. Tomatin is around the same price as well for their 10 yr single malt. Speyburn 10 year is also 20-25 bucks per bottle. All pretty good.


excellent, thats sounds real good! quite cheap! ill try it


----------



## (909) (Jul 27, 2004)

I drink scotch and I find that the Dalmore isn't bad either.


----------



## badhangover (May 24, 2006)

Dalmore 12 is very approachable and dirt cheap. Cheaper still at Trader Joe's, if you have one near you. I think $20 or so out the door there.


----------



## cubanoslibres (Sep 16, 2008)

Dewars 12 is pretty good, reasonably priced


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

How much you looking to spend??


----------



## Ace$nyper (Aug 15, 2007)

JW black is about as low as I can drink myself.


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

Ace$nyper said:


> JW black is about as low as I can drink myself.


:tpd:


----------



## bigdog20 (Jul 18, 2007)

scottw said:


> How much you looking to spend??


how much is a bottle of jw black? i have had it before... forgot how much tho


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

I would say that's an oxymoron.


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

bigdog20 said:


> how much is a bottle of jw black? i have had it before... forgot how much tho


More than it's worth.

Around $25-$30.


----------



## rx2010 (Jan 4, 2007)

no such thing


----------



## Captain_Ron (Feb 1, 2007)

I like a Cutty Sark or Dewars, They are a touch sweeter than other scotches such as J&B or J.Walker
Thats my :2


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

Bowmore is an expensive brand in the Boston market. Not sure if that's true nationwide? The cover the whole range of ages all at competitive prices.


----------



## jkim05 (Feb 26, 2007)

Cheapest Scotch I'll recommend is White Horse...and I will drink only a very few low-end blended malts. As for single malts, Balvenie 10 yr is about as good a value as you can get in terms of quality for price.


----------



## blugill (May 26, 2008)

Just save up and buy a good bottle. You'll be happy you did.


----------



## gvarsity (Dec 12, 2006)

I would avoid the tomatin myself. Have some and I won't drink it. Dalmore 12 year is about the best cheap single malt I can think of. Good luck.


----------



## FrankB (Aug 1, 2003)

"Famous Grouse",around $19 bucks a fifth.Pretty good stuff.FrankB


----------



## Les Paul (Jul 20, 2008)

FrankB said:


> "Famous Grouse",around $19 bucks a fifth.Pretty good stuff.FrankB


co-sign. this stuff is incredible. i've gone through about 12 btl's in the last 2 years. :ss:tu


----------



## Pitbull (Sep 29, 2005)

Go with glenlevit single malt scotch it is around $23.00 a bottle at BEV MO it goes great on the rocks with a nice juicy maduro cigar just my :2 I always have at a bare minimum at least two bottles on hand. Stay away from the blended scotchs if you can.


----------

